# NFS server issue



## IKC (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello , 
I have problems with nfs server .
Server running 8.0 with ZFS , nfs shares located on zfs volumes.
server role is NAS for vmware esx and as backup place for oracle databases.During oracle backup server may hang up without any message...Also i noticed that on 8.0 there only 1 process for nfs server

```
nfs# ps -aux | grep nfs
root   1018  0.0  0.0  4772  1500  ??  Is   10:22AM   0:00.03 nfsd: master (nfsd)
root   1019  0.0  0.0  4772  1524  ??  S    10:22AM  13:00.15 nfsd: server (nfsd)
root   1508  0.0  0.0  8060  1384   0  S+   12:05PM   0:00.00 grep nfs
```
Oracle running on SuSe linux 
nfs share mounted as described in oracle documentation 

```
rw,bg,hard,nointr,tcp,timeo=300,rsize=32768,wsize=32768
```
here is nfs server rc.conf 

```
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 20"
mountd_flags="-r"
```
How is possible increase nfs server daemons ?
Server hardware is xeon 3070 with 8 GB ram , its HP DL320s box
Any suggestions more that welcome ...


----------



## Speedy (Jan 24, 2010)

I have same trouble. I have Gentoo boxes and FBSD NFS server. NFS did not work properly with 6.3, then it was significantly better with 6.4, now I'm trying to replace this aging box with a new one running 8.0 and I'm out of luck.


----------



## IKC (Jan 24, 2010)

some updates :
updated via cvsup and recompiled kernel with device pooling , server running ~19 hours without any problems.
will post if some problems will appear


----------



## Steije (Jan 26, 2010)

Isn't it true that ZFS is able to export NFS shares itself?

http://www.solarisinternals.com/wiki/index.php/ZFS_Best_Practices_Guide#ZFS_NFS_Server_Practices

"Do not mix NFS legacy shared ZFS file systems and ZFS NFS shared file systems because this model is difficult to maintain. Go with ZFS NFS shared file systems."


----------

